# Is this the correct seam sealer?



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

NAPA AUTO PARTS

Martin/Senour 4313 Click the napa link to take you directly to the page.

Need something for sealing my shift porch to the floor, as well as various items like sealing water plugs/plates to the floor etc. I would like something that stays thick like caulking.

Before spending $15 per tube experimenting, thought it would be wise to ask some of the experts here on the restore thread!

Thanks!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I use Loctite PL Premium advanced polyester construction adhesive from HD on my trunk i just restored, Body guy told me it is exactly the same as the stuff they get 15 dollars for. It is like the seam sealer used on the trunk pan to inner wheel house joints and does harden. if you want flexible caulk use the OSI siding caulk (also HD), it will stay elastic forever and will not pull lose from a clean surface application, we use it for exterior siding, good stuff.....can you tell i built my car with a carpenters tool box?... I would use the adhesive on the flange before you screw it down and then seal the surface with the OSI, it will never shift or leak in (like that car will ever see rain again....:rofl


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

That stuff works great! I was going to purchase a welder, but think I will just buy a few more tubes of PL Premium instead...  I will use the siding caulk and a few rivets for the shifter porch, since I may want to remove it some day without a torch!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

glad i could help...:seeya


----------

